# Suggestions to Improve an Uber Driver Rating.



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

I’ve been driving using Uber for over a year, have logged well over 3,000 rides and have an average driver rating of 4.85 stars.

A 4.85 driver rating is respectable enough, but I am wondering what would be the best ways to increase that rating. I would like to increase it to at least 4.90 before much longer.

I’m always professional, maintain a clean car and always drive safely (which many passengers have told me they appreciated).

Interestingly, my current average rating for Lyft is 4.99. I’ve been driving with Lyft for nearly as long as I have with Uber and have way more than 1,000 rides specifically on that platform. So, I’m convinced that Lyft’s rating system is fundamentally better than Uber’s.

But, for those of you who have been driving with Uber for at least a year and have Uber driver ratings of at least 4.90, what would you suggest to improve my Uber rating?


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

With Lyft, if a passenger doesn't give a rating, Lyft will automatically give the driver a 5 star rating for that ride. Uber should do the same but enjoys weighing heavily anything less than 5 against the driver. They want to keep drivers at a submissive peasant level throwing fewer and fewer bones drivers way.


----------



## freewilly (May 5, 2019)

A few that comes to mind other then the obvious.

Rider feedback - check daily, it is generalized but should shed some light if u were doing something unsatisfactory.
Location - sophisticated/educated riders tend to be more grateful and understand how damaging rating can be, they also rate more often. I find them concentrated in inner cities - IMO.
Time of day - commute hours vs. bar hours - you can guess this 
Conversation subject matter - especially on pool rides - where one enjoys the subject while the other hates it (religion, politics etc)
Know your area - if you commute to where you did not live before, invest time, drive around the area on your own, don't be glued to your GPS. If you were taken to an unkown area by a trip, let your next riders know that - be transparent.
Don't ask for a tip or expect one. Your rider should feel you love what you are doing and money is secondary. (this should be tru for all jobs  )
one more thing IMO:

if your rating is low because of mostly 1 stars then you just got unlucky
if your rating is low because of mostly 4,3 or 2 stars then you could improve a little


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

freewilly said:


> Your rider should feel you love what you are doing


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

I had quite a few bad rides last night that I really thought would end in a 1 but I survived a Saturday night unscathed.

When my low rating radar goes off I go into ultra charming mode. I acknowledge any major transgressions--like being at the neighbor's driveway instead of theirs at night on dark streets with no curbside mailboxes to show house numbers--or missing a turn on my way to pick them up that they keenly observed while intently tracking my progress towards them-- look them in the eye, and apologize, usually sincerely. "I missed a turn on the way so that's why the wait time got extended by 2 minutes. Sorry about that."

They really love it when you acknowledge what they're pissy about. 

Yet, my demeanor is always chill and I send the "no biggie" message. I think the moment the pax can sense when you're concerned about and focused on your rating that in itself can cause low ratings. 

Next, I try to throw in credible compliments to deflect from my sins. "I love your name. Very unique." "Whatever you're wearing smells good. What is it? I need to get that!" And they'll go on and on. Lol. I'm currently at 4.92. Used to be 4.94 but then I took some pool rides.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Lowdown said:


> With Lyft, if a passenger doesn't give a rating, Lyft will automatically give the driver a 5 star rating for that ride. Uber should do the same but enjoys weighing heavily anything less than 5 against the driver. They want to keep drivers at a submissive peasant level throwing fewer and fewer bones drivers way.


I totally agree. Whenever a rider doesn't provide a rating, Uber should automatically rate the driver five stars for that trip. Compounding the issue is that many (if not most) people don't tend to provide ratings or feedback unless they feel something is wrong.

Uber should also work with drivers to remove unfair ratings from their account, but the company makes no effort to do so, even when asked. They just claim that a few low ratings won't impact your average rating that much.



freewilly said:


> A few that comes to mind other then the obvious.
> 
> Rider feedback - check daily, it is generalized but should shed some light if u were doing something unsatisfactory.
> Location - sophisticated/educated riders tend to be more grateful and understand how damaging rating can be, they also rate more often. I find them concentrated in inner cities - IMO.
> ...


Thanks for the input, freewilly. Those are all good points.



Antquisha said:


> I had quite a few bad rides last night that I really thought would end in a 1 but I survived a Saturday night unscathed.
> 
> When my low rating radar goes off I go into ultra charming mode. I acknowledge any major transgressions--like being at the neighbor's driveway instead of theirs at night on dark streets with no curbside mailboxes to show house numbers--or missing a turn on my way to pick them up that they keenly observed while intently tracking my progress towards them-- look them in the eye, and apologize, usually sincerely. "I missed a turn on the way so that's why the wait time got extended by 2 minutes. Sorry about that."
> 
> ...


Thanks, Antquisha. I don't really convey to passengers that I'm concerned about my rating, but I do try to maintain an easy-going, friendly and professional demeanor in general. In fact, while I would like to improve my rating, I'm not obsessed with doing so.



I suspect a lot of the low ratings are retaliatory in nature, coming from passengers who I gave low ratings to upon the completion of their trips. I understand passengers are able to change their ratings of drivers and that retaliatory ratings still occur.

I also believe several of the low ratings were given by passengers who had to be reminded of my car rules or otherwise rebuffed by me because they were behaving in an objectionable manner (e.g., trying to eat or drink in my car; playing their devices at too high a volume; trying to transport open alcohol; telling me to drive in a way that is unsafe or illegal, etc.). While I am generally pleasant, professional and friendly, I am firm about such issues and have no tolerance for poor rider behavior.


----------



## mrog1691 (Jan 28, 2019)

freewilly said:


> A few that comes to mind other then the obvious.
> 
> Rider feedback - check daily, it is generalized but should shed some light if u were doing something unsatisfactory.
> Location - sophisticated/educated riders tend to be more grateful and understand how damaging rating can be, they also rate more often. I find them concentrated in inner cities - IMO.
> ...


 I have taken 232 trips I have 120 5 star 5 4 star (I got 3 of them the first 2 days of driving) and one 3 star which I got today. Since i only had one trip today, I know who gave it to me. It was a long ride with a lot of conversation and what seemed to be a very good trip. The guy said he drove Uber for awhile. I couldn't believe he gave me a 3 star ride. my rating is 4.94 what is the average. Is there any way to question a rating?


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

mrog1691 said:


> I have taken 232 trips I have 120 5 star 5 4 star (I got 3 of them the first 2 days of driving) and one 3 star which I got today. Since i only had one trip today, I know who gave it to me. It was a long ride with a lot of conversation and what seemed to be a very good trip. The guy said he drove Uber for awhile. I couldn't believe he gave me a 3 star ride. my rating is 4.94 what is the average. Is there any way to question a rating?


In my experience, Uber doesn't adjust or remove ratings from drivers' accounts. They like to say that a single rating will not impact your overall average, especially after you have a substantial number of trips for which you were rated.

Lyft, on the other hand, does remove ratings it deems were unfair, after a driver complains about it with a good reason.


----------

